# I didnt have a hand at that outbreak



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2008)

Name: Desume C. Kaiser
Age: 22
Sex: male
Species:Eastern Draolf (Eastern Dragon/Wolf Hybrid, 90% Wolf)
Height: 6â€™5â€
Weight: 220
Furcolor:Light Blue
Eye Colors: Emerald Green 
Markings:Scales running down back ending at the tip of his Draolf Tail
Occupation:U.B.C.S., Squad Leader


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello!
*hugs*


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2008)

*ish hugged* Ello


----------

